# Florida Headboat Pics



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Just returned from Key West, Florida and our trip aboard the Florida Fish Finder.
















It's a 119' headboat that sleeps 36 people. We departed at 11am on Friday morning and returned at 2pm on Sunday afternoon.








Here is a picture of the sunset from the Dry Tortuga's. The Dry Tortuga's are located 70 miles west of Key West. It's a 4 hour boat ride to the fishing grounds, then it's fish until your arms fall off.








A shrimp boat visits for a high seas trade. We traded 2 cases of beer for enough shrimp to feed the boat. There was a cook aboard that prepared 3 squares a day, and believe me, you worked up an appetite!








Fish On! It took everything you had to haul some of these fish off the bottom! Not to mention we're fishing 180' deep and using two 3 oz. sinkers to get our bait down. There was a pretty mean current out there. At times the current would slow down and we could downsize the weight.








Here is a nice mutton snapper! The best fishing is at night. There are fish that bite all day, but the bigger fish will feed at night. We missed a lot of the best fishing because we were just plumb wore out from reeling in to check our bait, and fighting the smaller fish during the day. Lesson learned. Sleep during the day, fish all night!








Here is the first of many loads being brought from the boat's hold.
There were about 30 people fishing on this trip. The people on the stern caught the most fish because the current was going straight out the back of the boat. They were also able to "freeline" a lot easier without tangling up lines. 








Here is the total catch of the boat. We caught Snow Grouper, Black Grouper, Gag Grouper, Stawberry Grouper, Mutton Snapper, Mangrove Snapper, Yellowtail Snapper, Mahi-Mahi, Black Fin Tuna, Kingfish, Amberjack and Trigger Fish. It was a great time and I would highly recommend this trip to avid fisherman! -Hooch-


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I know people that have been on that boat. Out of Key West! They work it in thier vacation every year. Then they stay at Marathon key for a week after. Great Pics! Hope to do something like that someday. I heard most of the fishing is done at night. Sleep during the day.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Beautifull pictures of what looked to be a trip-of-a-lifetime ! ! ! ! 

Thanks for sharing them with us ! ! !


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

WTG man, i tell ya i was down there last year with day for 10 days and we fished 4 days on charters and i will remember it for the rest of my life. If i could $$$ i would live there and fish all the time. Love it down there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow a lot of fish and nice pics


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to catch like that All the Time.In the Keys I do......HOWEVER....Please dont get me wrong....Too much fish kill for mee.....Glad you had a good time...Catch an Release.....IF YOU CAN....


WWW.floridasportsman.com.....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pics...my son and I have fished off the pier at Ft. Myers Beach a couple times...caught a couple sharks(small) one blacktip and another that looked like a hammerhead...couldnt keep the crabs off our shrimp long enough to do much good...most of the guys down there seem to use cut bait even though they say they dont want you to...attracting sharks and all...seen a kid hook into a huge sea turtle last year...the sea turtle won


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like a good time hooch. now back to hoover.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures Hooch!

I am curious as to how much a trip like that one would cost with the overnight outing?


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Brian I concur, Hooch if you don't mind could you pm me the price of something like what you went on?

Thanks

Oh and nice fish, looks like you had a blast and the part about the high seas trade was awesome


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

OMG I am headed to the big O in Dec but i want to go out on that boat i need any and all info you can post on here please please please thanks in advance. What a catch good job omg im salivateing.
________
Love quotes advice


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I too want to know the price of a trip like this beacause we frequently (2 times a year go to Key West. I think I could get the wife to go for a trip like that. CLosest thing to a cruise she will see lol


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you sitting down? There are 2 different trips, a 2 day and a 3 day. The 2 day trip is $375 per person and the 3 day is $475 p/p. If you want the meal plan, it's $50, rod rental is $30, a spot on the stern is $45 (highly recommend a stern spot if you can get it). This is a trip of a lifetime, so I guess it's not too bad. I will go again, hopefully next year! Here is the web address for the boat. http://www.floridafishfinder.com -Hooch-


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I was already sitting down but I don't think you would have floored me anyway. I was figuring it would be somewhere in that area. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Great report with pics - thanks for posting. Looks fun but some work hauling them in.

AJ


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

this is a similar trip... highly recommended- http://www.yankeecapts.com/


----------

